#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Αμοιβές για νομιμοποίηση μετά από δήλωση με τον Ν.4014/11

## sundance

σπιτι με αδεια 100 τ.μ.

αυθαιρεσιες (προσθηκες και καποια τμηματα του νομιμου κτιριου με αλλαγη χρησης) 80 τ.μ

στους χωρους επιλεγω κατοικια >40 >150 και βαζω 80 τ.μ?

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείς για τη νομιμοποίηση πώς θα υπολογίσεις τους προϋπολογισμούς;
Κατά τη γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσεις νόμιμα & αυθαίρετα τμήματα για να επιλέξεις την κατηγορία.
Άρα μιλάμε για 180τμ συνολικό εμβαδόν, αλλά θα βάλουμε μόνο τα 80τμ στην κατηγορία των >150τ.μ.

----------


## sundance

το σκεφτηκα, ειναι ετσι ομως?

τοπογραφικο, αν απαιτειται, το περναμε?

----------


## Xάρης

Το θεωρώ εύλογο.
Τι εννοείς "το περνάμε αν απαιτείται τοπογραφικό";

----------


## sundance

εννοω θα μπει και αυτο στον υπολογισμο αμοιβων? προφανως ναι.

----------


## Xάρης

Το θεωρούσα αυτονόητο. 
Οι εργασίες που αφορούν δηλώσεις του Ν.4014/11 δεν περιλαμβάνουν στη νόμιμη αμοιβή και τοπογραφικές εργασίες.

----------


## sundance

δηλαδη τοπογραφικο που εγινε τωρα για τη νομιμοποιηση βασει 4014, δεν μπαινει καθολου στις αμοιβες? που αναφερεται?

----------


## Xάρης

Υπολογίζεις ξεχωριστή αμοιβή για το τοπογραφικό.
Αναφέρεται στις αρχικές διευκρινήσεις του ΤΕΕ για τις αμοιβές του Ν.4014/11 στην ιστοσελίδα του.

Δες *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

δηλαδη αλλη καταχωρηση εργου και αλλη εντολη πληρωμης?

και αν ναι, μετα στον α/α εργου του προγραμματος αυθαιρετων θα βαλουμε 2 α/α?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γίνεται κι αλλιώς να βγάλεις δηλαδή εντολή πληρωμής για δήλωση του Ν.4014/11 και για τοπογραφικές εργασίες, άρα δύο καταχωρήσεις έργου.

Στη δήλωση του Ν.4014/11 και στον "Α/Α έργου του συστήματος αμοιβών" θα βάλεις αυτόν για τον υπολογισμό της αμοιβής του Ν.4014/11 και όχι του τοπογραφικού.

----------

sundance

----------


## Kostas2002

Γιατί δεν γίνεται στο ίδιο Α/Α να έχεις όλες τις αμοιβές; Ν4014, αποτύπωση, τοπογραφικό; Μια χαρά γίνεται. 
Άλλωστε Χάρη, το pdf που έβαλες παραπάνω, δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, Κώστα, έχεις δίκιο.
Επειδή με τοπογραφικά δεν ασχολούμαι νόμιζα ότι τοπογραφικές εργασίες γίνονται μόνο με ξεχωριστή δήλωση αλλά αυτό αφορά αποκλειστικά τοπογραφικές εργασίες.

Άρα, είναι δυνατόν να γίνουν όλα σ' ένα, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι λάθος ή θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν γίνουν χωριστά.

----------


## Kostas2002

Συμφωνούμε. Υπάρχουν τοπογράφοι που βγάζουν μόνοι τους την εντολή πληρωμής και άλλοι που θέλουν να τους περάσω εγώ στο έργο που δηλώνω.

----------


## chryssa

Καλημέρα,

έχω την εξής περίπτωση:

Σε αγροτεμάχιο ε*κτός σχεδίου 600τμ θέλω να νομιμοποιήσω 2 υπόστεγα (50τμ το καθένα) και ένα αποθηκάκι 12τμ*

Επειδή πρώτη φορά ασχολούμε με το σύστημα αμοιβών, έχω πελαγώσει...

Θέλω να υπολογίσω την νόμιμη αμοιβή από το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ για την* αποτύπωση και την δήλωση δομικής τρωτότητας* των παραπάνω κατασκευών, αλλα δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς να το κάνω.

Για την αποτύπωση της αποθήκης επιλέγω στο πεδίο  "ΧΏΡΟΙ", "ΛΟΙΠΕΣ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΣ" και επιφάνεια = 12τμ.
Έπειτα πηγαίνω στο πεδίο "ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΩΝ" και επιλέγω "Τύπος=αποτύπωση" & "Κύρια εργασία = Αρχιτεκτονικά"
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο μου βγάζει Ελάχιστο Προϋπολογισμό = 920,40ευρώ

Ομοίως για τα υπόστεγα: 
επιλέγω στο πεδίο  "ΧΏΡΟΙ", "ΥΠΟΣΤΑΓΑ" και επιφάνεια = 100τμ.
Έπειτα πηγαίνω στο πεδίο "ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΩΝ" και επιλέγω "Τύπος=αποτύπωση" & "Κύρια εργασία = Αρχιτεκτονικά"
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο μου βγάζει Ελάχιστο Προϋπολογισμό = 0 ευρώ

τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν όλα αυτά?? 
Πόση είναι η νόμιμη αμοιβή για την αποτύπωση των παραπάνω και πώς υπολογίζεται η αμοιβή για τη δήλωση δομικής τρωτότητας....?

Θα είχε κάποιος την καλοσύνη να με διαφωτίσει...?

ΥΓ Τα αυθαίρετα είναι των γονιών μου και απλά ασχολούμε μόνο με τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (όντας τελείως άσχετη με το θέμα)

----------


## Xάρης

Νομιμοποιήσεις ή ρυθμίσεις με τον Ν.4014/11;
Για την δεύτερη περίπτωση κάνεις τα εξής:
α) στην καρτέλα "Χώροι" επιλέγεις "Ρυθμίσεις Ν. 4014/2011"
β) δίνεις το εμβαδόν της συνολικής επιφάνειας (50*2+12=112τμ) αν και δεν έχει σημασία.
γ) στην καρτέλα "Κύριες Εργασίες" επιλέγεις τύπος="ΜΕΛΕΤΗ" & Κύρια Εργασία="ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ Ν. 4014/2011"
δ) στην επεξεργασία εργασιών ορίζεις το Μονάδες=4,5 ημέρες για εργασία "ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ Ν. 4014/2011 (11-20 ΕΤΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ)"

Συμπληρώνεις και τα άλλα στοιχεία των καρτελών "βασικά στοιχεία", "Ομάδα έργου" και "Ιδιοκτήτες-Εργοδότες".
Πάντα να αποθηκεύεις πριν πας σε άλλη καρτέλα.

Η αμοιβή για δήλωση του Ν.4014/11 περιλαμβάνει τη δήλωση δομικής τρωτότητας.
Η αμοιβή αποτύπωσης αρχιτεκτονικών είναι εξτρά και θα την υπολογίσεις μόνο αν δεν υπάρχουν τα αρχιτεκτονικά σχέδια της οικοδομικής αδείας, αν υπάρχει βέβαια.

Για νομιμοποίηση έχεις άλλες εργασίες. Αρχιτεκτονικά, στατικά, ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά.

----------


## chryssa

Ρύθμιση με το Ν4014 εννοούσα..

Τα βήματα α-δ που αναφέρεις τα έχω κάνει, και για τις εργασίες που έχω αναλάβει εγώ, σύμφωνα με το amoives.gr: "Αυτοψία, συλλογή στοιχείων" και "Επεξεργασία, διεκπεραίωση, παρακολούθηση ρύθμισης, κ.λπ.", έχω υπολογίσει αμοιβή 1569,58+ΦΠΑ. 

Αυτό που θέλω να υπολογίσω είναι η αμοιβή της αποτύπωσης του αρχιτέκτονα, και εκεί έχω χαθεί λίγο..Αρχιτεκτονικά σχέδια δεν υπάρχουν μιας και δεν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια.

----------


## Xάρης

α) στην καρτέλα "Χώροι" επιλέγεις "Λοιπές Αποθήκες" και συμπληρώνεις το συνολικό εμβαδόν τους.
β) στην καρτέλα "Κύριες Εργασίες" επιλέγεις τύπος="ΑΠΟΤΥΠΩΣΗ" & Κύρια Εργασία="ΑΡΧΙΤΕΚΤΟΝΙΚΑ"

----------


## chryssa

Αν επιλέξω "Λοιπές Αποθήκες = 12τμ" και "Υπόστεγα=100τμ", και στην καρτέλα "Κύριες Εργασίες" επιλέγω τύπος="ΑΠΟΤΥΠΩΣΗ" & Κύρια Εργασία="ΑΡΧΙΤΕΚΤΟΝΙΚΑ, τότε μου βγάζει μια αμοιβλη >3500 ευρώ...
Μήπως είναι λίγο υψηλή? για κάτι τέτοιες κατασκευές?

----------


## Xάρης

Η αμοιβή για αποτύπωση αρχιτεκτονικών προκύπτει 186,60¤.
Στην καρτέλα "Κύριες Εργασίες" --> "Επεξεργασία Εργασιών" συμπληρώνω τον "Προϋπολογισμό Εργασίας" που είναι 3.280,40¤ και στην "Κατηγορία" βάζω "ΙΙΙ".
Πατάω αποθήκευση.

Ο προϋπολογισμός των 3.280,40¤ προκύπτει από 100τμ "Υπόστεγα" και 12τμ "Λοιπές Αποθήκες" που έβαλα στην καρτέλα "Χώροι".
Δεν συμπληρώνεται όμως αυτόματα και στην καρτέλα "Επεξεργασία Εργασιών".

----------


## chryssa

Καλά Χάρη είσαι Θεός!!

Σε χιλιοευχαριστώ!!!

Τώρα μάλιστα! Ένα νορμάλ ποσό  :Χαρούμενος: 

Να σαι καλά!!

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτή είναι η νόμιμη αμοιβή.
Εσύ μπορείς να ζητήσεις είτε λιγότερα είτε περισσότερα αν κρίνεις ότι είναι πολύ μικρή.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι.

----------

